# Letro Dosing Protocol



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2010)

Learned Gear Masters,

Test-Deca-Dbol (700-400-40) cycle, been taking aromasin (originally 12.5ED, now 50mg ED) but started to get sensitivity so moving onto a stronger AI.

Have letro, another 4 weeks of cycle followed by cruise mode. 

Would appreciate some advice for dosing letro, and whether swapping back to Aromasin would be required during cruise mode to avoid estro rebound.

Regards,

TheCaptn'


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2010)

Have you tried the Aromasin every 12 hours? 25mg per dose.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2010)

when the deca fully kicked in that's what I was doing  . .  that was before I started dbol last week . . .   

 . .  as it stands I dont have the aromasin to keep dosing at that level, but a have a truck load of letro . .  I would rather save the aromasin for cuising


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2010)

Just take .5mg Letro ED

GICH


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2010)

If you want to knock back the gyno then start Letro at 2.5mg eod.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2010)

not gyno, just sensitive . . wanting to dose for general AI purposes


----------



## jonathanodd (Sep 2, 2010)

If you on a 19-Nor steroid like Deca you should be watching out for prolactin,
something like pramipexole would help with that. But ive heard if you take
enough letro it kill estrogen and as a side the prolactin.
By the way prolactin gyno is a B**ch.


----------

